# Jak ustalić priorytety dla  flag ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

## Jacekalex

Witam

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum - i pierwsza instalacja Gentoo - aby zadziałał jako niezależny system ( wcześnie tylko pojedyncze demony w chroot'ach).

W związku z tym pytanie:

w make.conf mam ustawione flagi 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"
```

Jak zmienić ten wpis - aby system instalował domyślnie wersję stabilną x86, natomiast testową tylko wtedy - gdy zainstalowanie stabilnej jest z jakiegoś powodu niemożliwe ( i instalacja wersji ~x86 jest jedynym możliwym rozwiązaniem)?

Chodzi mi o mechanizm podobny do ustawień http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.pl.html#s-setup-apt z Debiana.

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

umieszczenie 2 keywordow jest durne, daj po prostu samo x86 a jak jakiegos pakietu nie bedziesz mogl zainstalowac, dopisz do /etc/portage/package.keywords cat-name/app-name ~x86 i juz, poleci z testing.

----------

## soban_

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> To mój pierwszy post na tym forum - i pierwsza instalacja Gentoo - aby zadziałał jako niezależny system ( wcześnie tylko pojedyncze demony w chroot'ach).
> 
> W związku z tym pytanie:
> ...

 

Ja proponuje Ci ACCEPT_KEYWORDS wogole nie dawac, w razie czego zainstaluj sobie autounmask - dzieki temu programowi zawsze mozesz sobie odmaskowac pakiet ktory chcesz  :Wink: 

Ewentualnie samemu mozesz odmaskowywac pakiet w /etc/portage/package.* czy tez maskowac je.

----------

## Belliash

soban_ wczoraj na mnie najezdzales ze nie stosuje sie do regulaminu, a sam go lamiesz... widzisz jak to jest? nosil wilk razy kilka poniesli i wilka... i mam nadzieje ze Ci wstyd za to....

a nastepnym razem edytuj posty!

P.S. Niech mi moderatorzy wybacza, ale musialem sie odgryzc  :Razz: 

a co do problemu, takie cos jest kompletnie pozbawione sensu... albo uzywasz stabilnej galezi, albo niestabilnej... proste.... mozesz wpisac x86 ~x86 i miec obie... wtedy zawsze beda sie instalowaly ~x86, a gdy nie bedzie wersji testowej pakietu to zainstaluje sie poprostu z x86...

----------

## Poe

@Belliash, spoko  :Wink:  już kara została nadana, wyjaśnione na czerwono. poskutkuje  :Wink: 

co do tematu, drogi autorze, najsensowniej bedzie Ci się zastosować do powyższych rad. albo pojedyncze odmaskowanie pakietów, albo coś podobnego. albo cały system na ~x86 co wcale nie jest złym rozwiązaniem. używam od zawsze i nie mam większych problemów, a czasami jest duży zysk, gdyż nieraz z różnych nieznanych powodów, pakiety gniją w x86 w wersji, np. 1.1.0, a w ~x86 już jest 2.2.5. jezeli coś potrzebujesz w niższej wersji, maskujesz jeden pakiet i masz z głowy.

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @Belliash, spoko  już kata została nadana, wyjaśnione na czerwono. poskutkuje 
> 
> co do tematu, drogi autorze, najsensowniej bedzie Ci się zastosować do powyższych rad. albo pojedyncze odmaskowanie pakietów, albo coś podobnego. albo cały system na ~x86 co wcale nie jest złym rozwiązaniem. używam od zawsze i nie mam większych problemów, a czasami jest duży zysk, gdyż nieraz z różnych nieznanych powodów, pakiety gniją w x86 w wersji, np. 1.1.0, a w ~x86 już jest 2.2.5. jezeli coś potrzebujesz w niższej wersji, maskujesz jeden pakiet i masz z głowy.

 

to ja jeszcze tylko dodam ze uzywam ~amd64 i jak patrze na to co jest w amd64....to czasami jest to mocno outdated  :Wink:  Sam mam wpisane na stale amd64 ~amd64. Ktos powie ze niepotrzebnie i wystarczy samo ~amd64... Otoz tu sie moze zdziwicie - nie wiem jak dzis bo nie sprawdzalem ale kiedys sie zlapalem na tym ze byl pakiet ktory byl stabilny i przy probie jego instalacji otrzymalem piekny kmunikat o tym ze nie mam keywordsa i sie zdziwilem... bo w ebuildzie bylo amd64 ale nie bylo ~amd64 a profil sam nie dodawal amd64... Od tej pory trzymam w make.conf oba keywordsy i wszystko gra jak w szwajcarskim zegarze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> soban_ wczoraj na mnie najezdzales ze nie stosuje sie do regulaminu, a sam go lamiesz... widzisz jak to jest? nosil wilk razy kilka poniesli i wilka... i mam nadzieje ze Ci wstyd za to....
> 
> a nastepnym razem edytuj posty!
> 
> P.S. Niech mi moderatorzy wybacza, ale musialem sie odgryzc 
> ...

 

Przez przypadek wczoraj to wcisnalem, myslalem ze edytuje a sie okazalo ze skopiowalem wiadomosc  :Razz:  a potem zapomnialem wywalic wiadomosci ponizej. A wlasciwie bylo to dzisiaj o 02:00 wiec wybaczcie  :Wink:  A tak btw. jak juz scigacie za lamanie zasad forum to stosujcie to do kazdego https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786948.html

----------

## wirus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> dopisz do /etc/portage/package.keywords cat-name/app-name ~x86 i juz, poleci z testing.

 

wystarczy dodać samo cat-name/app-name bez ~x86

----------

## Poe

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   soban_ wczoraj na mnie najezdzales ze nie stosuje sie do regulaminu, a sam go lamiesz... widzisz jak to jest? nosil wilk razy kilka poniesli i wilka... i mam nadzieje ze Ci wstyd za to....
> 
> a nastepnym razem edytuj posty!
> 
> P.S. Niech mi moderatorzy wybacza, ale musialem sie odgryzc 
> ...

 

mogę się zgodzić co najwyżej na -4 do przychylności  :Wink: 

po prostu zwróć uwagę, ze posty w tamtym temacie są w większym odstępie czasowym, wnoszące, że cos nie podziałało, co proponowano wcześniej. aczkolwiek, mozna lepiej to rozwiącać i pisać od razu, 'dzięki za podpowiedź, ale nie działa bo..."

----------

## soban_

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*   soban_ wczoraj na mnie najezdzales ze nie stosuje sie do regulaminu, a sam go lamiesz... widzisz jak to jest? nosil wilk razy kilka poniesli i wilka... i mam nadzieje ze Ci wstyd za to....
> 
> a nastepnym razem edytuj posty!
> 
> P.S. Niech mi moderatorzy wybacza, ale musialem sie odgryzc 
> ...

 

Zawsze mozna przeciez edytowac, z reszta nvm mowi sie trudno ;P zyje sie dalej.

----------

